# Weird "hole"



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

*Weird "hole" - EDITED*

Hello 
So I noticed my female budgie has this weird" hole " near her neck, and sometimes I can see her flesh through it :S

I tried to take a pic but she's always moving and biting me ;( so I couldn't really take a clear photo
but heres what I tried









this place is kinda "sunk in" and I can see her flesh like a said [ not always ]

she likes to preen [it that the word?? sorry] A LOT but no feathers fall out..
I don't remember if this hole was there always  so what do you think it's normal? your budgie has it too maybe? 

thanks ahead !!!

*HERE IS A BETTER PIC *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can't really see anything regarding the "hole" from the picture you posted.

Budgies preen their feathers to clean them which is quite normal.
They don't lose many feathers unless they are molting though. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

When budgies (or other pet birds) are preening and something interrupts them, by looking at their feathers we can see the location their beaks were in while preening by looking at those "holes" on the body feathers.
We can also see the skin surrounding their necks while they preen and this is all very normal, the same thing goes for the lack of feathers right below the lower beak area (lower mandible) .


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *I can't really see anything regarding the "hole" from the picture you posted.
> 
> Budgies preen their feathers to clean them which is quite normal.
> They don't lose many feathers unless they are molting though. *


Yeah it's because I can't take a normal pic of it she sees the camera and moves 
but it's not a hole actually it's just al ittle sunk in spot.. 
thanks 



aluz said:


> When budgies (or other pet birds) are preening and something interrupts them, by looking at their feathers we can see the location their beaks were in while preening by looking at those "holes" on the body feathers.
> We can also see the skin surrounding their necks while they preen and this is all very normal, the same thing goes for the lack of feathers right below the lower beak area (lower mandible) .


Okay. thank you ! 
makes sense..


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

I'M SORRY FOR DOUBLE POSTING BUT
I tried to take a better picture because this "hole" is seen when she's nor preeing but just standing still.









maybe you can see now? that it looks like she's missing feathers there or something
on the other side it's not like that at all..


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I do see the divit in her feathers between her neck and her wing... Will she let you hold her? If you could wet her feathers you might be able to see what is going on under them. Maybe an old injury that left a pucker in the skin?


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Not that I can answer the question, but it does show quite clearly in this photo. You did a good job with this photo


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Is this the first time you've noticed it? I would take her to the vet just so the vet can see what could be causing the indent. 

She seems happy and healthy, so maybe it is a deformity? I would still get it checked out :thumbsup:


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I do see the divit in her feathers between her neck and her wing... Will she let you hold her? If you could wet her feathers you might be able to see what is going on under them. Maybe an old injury that left a pucker in the skin?


Hold not really. she can sit on my finger /arm / head but not hold ..  but i'll try to make her wet the area..
that's weird because I don't think she was injured at all.. maybe the other bird bit her hard?? X: she sometimes even bites him hard at the head..



jrook said:


> Not that I can answer the question, but it does show quite clearly in this photo. You did a good job with this photo


hehe thanks



StarlingWings said:


> Is this the first time you've noticed it? I would take her to the vet just so the vet can see what could be causing the indent.
> 
> She seems happy and healthy, so maybe it is a deformity? I would still get it checked out :thumbsup:


Ive noticed that for about a week now..because it's very diffrent from the right side and it looks not normal..yeah I think ill take her to the vet then /:
she is happy [but bites me alotttt and the other budgie] she is very active and playful. maybe it's just like a"scar" but I will see about the vet ^^


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

So I was at the vet today







first time ever ,
Apparently she had an injury / a cut but it's healing now ..
The vet gave me antibiotics for her and said that the wound is a little infected but healing .. So I guess she'll be okay xD
I just hope her feathers will grow in that place ^^
Oh and he put on the wound some brown paste d;


----------



## RobbieBeth (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad you know what it is!


----------

